# Cold weather start Diesel Cruze



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]Minus 27C now, windchill minus 41C., Got in car turned on to warm glow plugs fired right up...It was a cold snowy night last night, and she fired up right away........ [/FONT]


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

The only thing that seems to stop these engine from starting cold is gelled fuel and that has been very rare.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> Minus 27C now, windchill minus 41C., Got in car turned on to warm glow plugs fired right up...It was a cold snowy night last night, and she fired up right away........


windchill is not relevant


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

You had better luck than us. Ours will not start right now. Just put in some Diesel 911 and 5 gal of fresh fuel...hoping it will fire up.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

nascarnate326 said:


> You had better luck than us. Ours will not start right now. Just put in some Diesel 911 and 5 gal of fresh fuel...hoping it will fire up.


It really surprises me that non-winter diesel fuel is still available in stations this late in to the winter. Especially in Michigan! 

If the fuel in the lines is gelled, I don't think additive will help. It needs some heat to get it moving again, then the additives will prevent it from reoccurring.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect our Canadian members are having better luck with winter Diesel because the stations just assume it's going to be that cold. US diesel stations don't seem to understand this so they end up selling the wrong blend for winter.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, never had an issue. Seems that nobody I know with a diesel has either. It must just be because we're Canada. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> I suspect our Canadian members are having better luck with winter Diesel because the stations just assume it's going to be that cold. US diesel stations don't seem to understand this so they end up selling the wrong blend for winter.


I don't know what complications arise from the production and distribution in the US for winter diesel, but it seems for the small loss in MPG its worth it to just supply winter fuel early to the norther tier at the very least. I have almost never heard of diesel gelling here in Canada, at least in the prairies. We often see actual temps down to -20F and as low as -45F


----------



## Kayeffess (Feb 15, 2015)

My first post here. Orangeville Ontario. Mine wouldn't go this morning I plugged it in at 11:30. Tried again at 3:00 and still no go. I'm worried about gelled diesel. Diesel was bought at a shell station in Fergus Ontario. You would think it should be ok. The engine isn't even trying to start... Just turning over


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Kayeffess said:


> My first post here. Orangeville Ontario. Mine wouldn't go this morning I plugged it in at 11:30. Tried again at 3:00 and still no go. I'm worried about gelled diesel. Diesel was bought at a shell station in Fergus Ontario. You would think it should be ok. The engine isn't even trying to start... Just turning over


Sounds like gelled fuel. I guess southern ON gets fuel from the same source as MI. Unfortunately, the car plug will not help with this much as it only heats the engine oil pan. 

Need to get some additive to prevent the tank from gelling again and you will have to get some heat on those fuel lines to get the fuel to flow again. Depending on what you have available, some blankets and a space heater under the car for a few hours may be enough to get it flowing again.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Have never added any additives yet and have had no issues. Last night it was down to -7, tonight they are calling for -11.

Almost all the stations around me post winter blend signs on the diesel pumps.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> windchill is not relevant


it would be if you locked your keys in the car!
like my wife did yesterday, she was wishing there was no wind chill.


----------



## Kayeffess (Feb 15, 2015)

****... No garage. The car started yesterday morning at minus 25. Same fuel at minus 28 .... No go. Tomorrow it is supposed to be minus 18. I'm hoping the fuel will turn liquid again. I suppose I could block off the sides of the car and throw a space heater under it to try to get the temp up a bit more.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Kayeffess said:


> ****... No garage. The car started yesterday morning at minus 25. Same fuel at minus 28 .... No go. Tomorrow it is supposed to be minus 18. I'm hoping the fuel will turn liquid again. I suppose I could block off the sides of the car and throw a space heater under it to try to get the temp up a bit more.


It will likely turn back and start fine once the weather warms to -18C, if you can wait that long. If not like you said, block off the sides and try to warm it. Then get some Diesel 911 or other additive to prevent gelling until the tank is used and then try to get fuel at another location. With proper winter grade diesel you do not need additives to prevent gelling.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Kayeffess said:


> My first post here. Orangeville Ontario. Mine wouldn't go this morning I plugged it in at 11:30. Tried again at 3:00 and still no go. I'm worried about gelled diesel. Diesel was bought at a shell station in Fergus Ontario. You would think it should be ok. The engine isn't even trying to start... Just turning over


One member posted a cold start video last year. It took a LONG time cranking but eventually fired right up. Did you let it crank on its own or did you stop it?


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Minus 29 last night, used remote start this morning , fired right up!


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Kayeffess said:


> ****... No garage. The car started yesterday morning at minus 25. Same fuel at minus 28 .... No go. Tomorrow it is supposed to be minus 18. I'm hoping the fuel will turn liquid again. I suppose I could block off the sides of the car and throw a space heater under it to try to get the temp up a bit more.


Maybe a car cover would work?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm trying to sort out what problem my Benz has. Yesterday for the First time ever it wouldn't even try to run, cranks but nothing else, Usually fired off immediately no matter how cold it is.....but the Cruze fired right up...and I got fuel for BOTH of them at the same place the last few times.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> It really surprises me that non-winter diesel fuel is still available in stations this late in to the winter. Especially in Michigan!
> 
> 
> If the fuel in the lines is gelled, I don't think additive will help. It needs some heat to get it moving again, then the additives will prevent it from reoccurring.





I put in some Diesel 911 with 5 gallons of fresh diesel and waited 20 min...fired on 2 cylinders for a few moments and finally it fired on all 4. It made some really odd noises but seams to be fine now. We will not make this mistake again.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I'm trying to sort out what problem my Benz has. Yesterday for the First time ever it wouldn't even try to run, cranks but nothing else, Usually fired off immediately no matter how cold it is.....but the Cruze fired right up...and I got fuel for BOTH of them at the same place the last few times.


No power to glow plug relay?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Haven't even popped the hood yet...too darn cold and windy, I have to pop the Glow plug relay cover and check the fuse on that (those have gone out on other people just never on me)...but I also need to go check the battery voltage first, because while it cranked..it didn't crank quite as energetically as usual, even in colder weather..but that shouldn't be an issue, it usually fires off immediately, it never even made a feeble attempt this time, just dry cranking. Its fired up before in much colder weather not that long ago in the last two months, and spun over faster. I've got no motivation to go fumbling around in this weather, depends on when it stops snowing and how much we get if I do it tomorrow or on Wednesday. Going to take two really long extension cords to reach it from my garage if I need either the charger or the block heater. If its gelled fuel or frozen water in the line a propane torch should thaw it out. Good thing its a diesel. Problem is that would require rolling around on the salt, snow and ice covered ground under it. Something else I'm not very motivated to do.

If there is a car I know well. (actually there are four) this is one of them. I know the valves are adjusted right....just did them 4 months ago. This is one of those engines that the valves wear tighter...not looser on. And with a 15,000 mile adjustment schedule, that's basically an annual event. You don't neglect that too long without it letting you know. Meaning you lose compression when it does.

My money is on a battery that's on its way out. Not sure how old this one is...but I didn't think it was that old. I don't buy crappy chain store batteries. I run Interstate batteries exclusively. The few times I went with another brand....they have failed long before the warranty was up.

It will be on the tag when I put it in. I'll probably check it tomorrow. Assuming its not still snowing early in the day.

Plus its not nearly as cold here as many of you are dealing with. I do need to identify WHAT and why, even if it does start on its own. Thankfully it did it at home. Would have hated to have to call for a tow since where I work is is 1/2 a mile BEYOND a security gate a tow truck wouldn't get past in the middle of the night in a parking garage most tow trucks wouldn't fit in due to ceiling height.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

-19F here this morning. I had to crank a long time with some sputters and ran rough for a few seconds before dying. Second round...sputter...sputter...vroom to life. No coldflow additive, just amsoil injector cleaner.

You should of heard the motors on some of the pickups I started at work that had been sitting for a few days. They just have Mobil 1 Super 5000 conventional in them. It was a high pitched squeal of metal on metal for 5-10 seconds LOL

The wife's civic with AMSoil Signature Series 0W-20 purred like it was 90 degrees out.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> -19F here this morning. I had to crank a long time with some sputters and ran rough for a few seconds before dying. Second round...sputter...sputter...vroom to life. No coldflow additive, just amsoil injector cleaner.
> 
> You should of heard the motors on some of the pickups I started at work that had been sitting for a few days. They just have Mobil 1 Super 5000 conventional in them. It was a high pitched squeal of metal on metal for 5-10 seconds LOL
> 
> The wife's civic with AMSoil Signature Series 0W-20 purred like it was 90 degrees out.


I assume your car was not plugged in then?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Ow...I feel for you. Had a whole three days of -20f weather in Pittsburgh when I was in college, the winter of 79-80.

I can go the rest of my life without experiencing cold like that ever again. And I really feel for those of you that see cold a lot worse than that. Friend of mine in North Dakota has seen an actual temp of -75f outside his house more than a few times. I'd stay inside until spring.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Haven't even popped the hood yet...too darn cold and windy, I have to pop the Glow plug relay cover and check the fuse on that (those have gone out on other people just never on me)...but I also need to go check the battery voltage first, because while it cranked..it didn't crank quite as energetically as usual, even in colder weather..but that shouldn't be an issue, it usually fires off immediately, it never even made a feeble attempt this time, just dry cranking. Its fired up before in much colder weather not that long ago in the last two months, and spun over faster. I've got no motivation to go fumbling around in this weather, depends on when it stops snowing and how much we get if I do it tomorrow or on Wednesday. Going to take two really long extension cords to reach it from my garage if I need either the charger or the block heater. If its gelled fuel or frozen water in the line a propane torch should thaw it out. Good thing its a diesel. Problem is that would require rolling around on the salt, snow and ice covered ground under it. Something else I'm not very motivated to do.
> 
> If there is a car I know well. (actually there are four) this is one of them. I know the valves are adjusted right....just did them 4 months ago. This is one of those engines that the valves wear tighter...not looser on. And with a 15,000 mile adjustment schedule, that's basically an annual event. You don't neglect that too long without it letting you know. Meaning you lose compression when it does.
> 
> ...


Which one is this? I've had a few of these old diesel Benzes. You have one of a vintage that I would like to own one of these days, the W116. I had a 450SE but never a diesel. I also used to have a '72 280SE 4.5.


----------



## charleygee (Feb 4, 2015)

Mine fired up right away....it was -41 with windchill.....people need to buy some anti-gel additive.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

charleygee said:


> Mine fired up right away....it was -41 with windchill.....people need to buy some anti-gel additive.


What was the real temperature?

Windchill means zilch to a machine........tough on us though eh?

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

An oil pan heater does nothing for these cars with modern lubes unless its like a true -39F or colder, a coolant heater that circulates....now youre talking!

the problem is trying to get the ice cold diesel to compression ignite! That ice cold cast iron block sucks the heat away as fast as it's made!

we have winter diesel at all pumps where Im at so thats not the issue...its just ******* cold


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

42 Days till April.......this too shall pass.....think Spring!

Rob


----------



## BrendaNJ (Feb 16, 2015)

Mine wouldnt start either.. it was -4 in NJ and this is the second time it wouldnt start. Apparently they do not offer the oil pan heater in NJ... Any suggestions, I do not have a garage or any place to shelter the car from the cold weather.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BrendaNJ said:


> Mine wouldnt start either.. it was -4 in NJ and this is the second time it wouldnt start. Apparently they do not offer the oil pan heater in NJ... Any suggestions, I do not have a garage or any place to shelter the car from the cold weather.


Sometimes they want to crank for a while before starting up. Did you let the car cycle the starter on its own? Also, get your fuel from a different station, preferably one that sells a lot of diesel. Our Canadian friends have no trouble starting their diesel Cruzes in -20F temps without plugging in.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BrendaNJ said:


> Mine wouldnt start either.. it was -4 in NJ and this is the second time it wouldnt start. Apparently they do not offer the oil pan heater in NJ... Any suggestions, I do not have a garage or any place to shelter the car from the cold weather.


Gotta be careful with the description......no start is too general.

Are you saying the starter isn't turning the engine over, resulting in a 'no start' or are you saying the starter works normally but the engine doesn't start?

If the starter is turning the engine over normally, without it starting, you either have a glow plug malfunction (unlikely but possible) or more likely, fuel in the tank that was not properly blended for your current conditions, resulting in gelling, meaning the fuel is solidified with wax.

So, if your car starts when the ambient temperature rises about ten degrees, then you should consider changing your fuel supply station.
Stations that sell low volume of diesel frequently are selling fuel that is not correctly blended......this happens when the fuel being dispensed was pumped into the underground tanks when the weather was significantly warmer (like 30 days earlier) and then, when the temperature drops, every vehicle that purchassed fuel at that facility will have a 'no start, cranks normally' condition.

This little diesel, with the correct blend fuel, seems to have very little difficulty starting in severly cold weather.

If, however, it is not cranking, meaning the starter is not turning it over normally, or at all, then a call to the dealer is in order...you may have a bum battery in that specific case.

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ive thought about it this afternoon and I'm going to put a coolant heater/circulator in. Once done a how-to with parts/source will be written. Im doing it mostly for instant heat and less wear/tear on everything. Id consider it on a gasser even just because I hate idling for 20 minutes...


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

diesel said:


> Which one is this? I've had a few of these old diesel Benzes. You have one of a vintage that I would like to own one of these days, the W116. I had a 450SE but never a diesel. I also used to have a '72 280SE 4.5.


My W116 is the 300SD.(which you know is a turbodisel) It has believe it or not, only 121,000 original miles. Got it out of Scottsdale, AZ about 12 years ago. I'm redoing the Interior right now. Except for that god-forsaken Chrysler Imperial vintage Climate control system...its really a great drivers car. Good luck finding a rust free example these days. While I see others on the road around here....they ALL have visible rust. Mine actually has none...visible or not. (its garaged 12 months a year)

The one giving me problems is the W123, a 300D , confirmed today its got a glow circuit issue. Fuse is good, but don't have time to get it sorted out today. I jump started it off the cruze and while it did start...it acted like it had NO functioning glow plugs. And all five don't burn out at once. and up until 2 days ago it fired off quick and was smooth on a cold start. And nope the blade fuse is intact. I'll get it sorted out when I have more time.

AH..those 4.5's were supposed to have some get up and go. Mine is the fuel injected 6. Have to fix some rust issues its got. I have the panels, just need the time. I really want to drop an LS1 in it with a 4L60E. get twice the fuel milage its getting now and twice the horsepower. Plus that sweet V-8 Rumble. That 6 is a very thirsty engine....can't manage to get the economy up to anywhere close to what its suppoed to be (I never topped 14 mpg, while low 20's is common). WHat makes that bad...it REQUIRES 93 octane, or it will rattle and knock like a couple lug nuts in a coffe can. Plus they aren't worth much and wouldn't be hacking up a valuable classic.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> My W116 is the 300SD.(which you know is a turbodisel) It has believe it or not, only 121,000 original miles. Got it out of Scottsdale, AZ about 12 years ago. I'm redoing the Interior right now. Except for that god-forsaken Chrysler Imperial vintage Climate control system...its really a great drivers car. Good luck finding a rust free example these days. While I see others on the road around here....they ALL have visible rust. Mine actually has none...visible or not. (its garaged 12 months a year)
> 
> The one giving me problems is the W123, a 300D , confirmed today its got a glow circuit issue. Fuse is good, but don't have time to get it sorted out today. I jump started it off the cruze and while it did start...it acted like it had NO functioning glow plugs. And all five don't burn out at once. and up until 2 days ago it fired off quick and was smooth on a cold start. And nope the blade fuse is intact. I'll get it sorted out when I have more time.
> 
> AH..those 4.5's were supposed to have some get up and go. Mine is the fuel injected 6. Have to fix some rust issues its got. I have the panels, just need the time. I really want to drop an LS1 in it with a 4L60E. get twice the fuel milage its getting now and twice the horsepower. Plus that sweet V-8 Rumble. That 6 is a very thirsty engine....can't manage to get the economy up to anywhere close to what its suppoed to be (I never topped 14 mpg, while low 20's is common). WHat makes that bad...it REQUIRES 93 octane, or it will rattle and knock like a couple lug nuts in a coffe can. Plus they aren't worth much and wouldn't be hacking up a valuable classic.


Your 300SD sounds very nice. As for your 300D, sounds like I might be onto something with my original thought about power to the glow plug relay. I'm curious what you find when you get it sorted out. I never could get the 4.5 running right. I ended up selling it on Ebay and agreed to drive it 500 miles to the buyer. It made it and I think I got about 11-12 MPG. It had a bad vapor lock issue though and when the new owner came out to start his new toy, it almost didn't start. They were still happy with it though. it was immaculate and I think I got $5250 for it IIRC. This was a couple years ago.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

diesel said:


> Your 300SD sounds very nice. As for your 300D, sounds like I might be onto something with my original thought about power to the glow plug relay. I'm curious what you find when you get it sorted out. I never could get the 4.5 running right. I ended up selling it on Ebay and agreed to drive it 500 miles to the buyer. It made it and I think I got about 11-12 MPG. It had a bad vapor lock issue though and when the new owner came out to start his new toy, it almost didn't start. They were still happy with it though. it was immaculate and I think I got $5250 for it IIRC. This was a couple years ago.


The original owner of the 280SE just gave it to me.....wife was tired of it sitting in the garage. And the Mercedes Dealer was raping him....literally. Apparently the mechanics there knew absolutely NOTHING about these because they had it really hosed up, was fouling a new set of plugs in 2 weeks...they claimed it needed new injectors, wanted $2,500 to do it and he said no more. And parked it. This is only one of the many reasons I am VERY skeptical about all mechanics. I sorted it out on my own...without all the factory required tools, with just some help from a friend over the phone who was trained by the factory on these when they were new. With a few simple workarounds...a sharp ear, and a CO meter.

Wasn't anything wrong with the injectors...had them cleaned and checked out by an injector shop, except for 2 being a little dirty all cleaned up and sprayed a good pattern. The Mercedes dealer had adjusted the injection pump so rich...it made the CO meter I bought to dial it in literally wig out. I was convinced I bought a bad meter until I leaned it WAY out and it started to actually read valid numbers. Hasn't fouled a plug in 4 years. and your eyes don't burn just walking past it when its running....but it still drinks premium fuel like its free. Runs well otherwise....a tiny bit of smoke on startup, and an occasional misfire at idle. Want to do a rat-rod. Have a spare set of Ronal R-9 rims...(these were the AMG Penta replicas) Its a cream color now with Tobacco interior, want to do a matte beige paint, with the Ronals and a V-8 Chevy. Tint all the windows and make a cool ride. Was going to go LT1 but need it to be a front sump...and I can get a front sump pickup and pan of a GTO for the LS1. Can't find one for the LT1. Plus the LS1 would run on 87 octane....making it a way better engine choice than whats in it now. I could sell that to someone looking for period correct OEM parts...those are actually fairly scarce to find to offset the costs.

I'd really love to get a chance to drive a W116 450SEL 6.9. Expensive to maintain, but hydro-pneumatic suspension, 6.9 liter dry sump V-8....Fastest car of its era. To expensive to be a hobby car for me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> The original owner of the 280SE just gave it to me.....wife was tired of it sitting in the garage. And the Mercedes Dealer was raping him....literally. Apparently the mechanics there knew absolutely NOTHING about these because they had it really hosed up, was fouling a new set of plugs in 2 weeks...they claimed it needed new injectors, wanted $2,500 to do it and he said no more. And parked it. This is only one of the many reasons I am VERY skeptical about all mechanics. I sorted it out on my own...without all the factory required tools, with just some help from a friend over the phone who was trained by the factory on these when they were new. With a few simple workarounds...a sharp ear, and a CO meter.
> 
> Wasn't anything wrong with the injectors...had them cleaned and checked out by an injector shop, except for 2 being a little dirty all cleaned up and sprayed a good pattern. The Mercedes dealer had adjusted the injection pump so rich...it made the CO meter I bought to dial it in literally wig out. I was convinced I bought a bad meter until I leaned it WAY out and it started to actually read valid numbers. Hasn't fouled a plug in 4 years. and your eyes don't burn just walking past it when its running....but it still drinks premium fuel like its free. Runs well otherwise....a tiny bit of smoke on startup, and an occasional misfire at idle. Want to do a rat-rod. Have a spare set of Ronal R-9 rims...(these were the AMG Penta replicas) Its a cream color now with Tobacco interior, want to do a matte beige paint, with the Ronals and a V-8 Chevy. Tint all the windows and make a cool ride. Was going to go LT1 but need it to be a front sump...and I can get a front sump pickup and pan of a GTO for the LS1. Can't find one for the LT1. Plus the LS1 would run on 87 octane....making it a way better engine choice than whats in it now. I could sell that to someone looking for period correct OEM parts...those are actually fairly scarce to find to offset the costs.
> 
> I'd really love to get a chance to drive a W116 450SEL 6.9. Expensive to maintain, but hydro-pneumatic suspension, 6.9 liter dry sump V-8....Fastest car of its era. To expensive to be a hobby car for me.


Interesting story. I have found that Mercedes dealers are definitely hit or miss on the older ones. There is one about an hour from me that I had work on my 280SE and they did a great job getting it to run well enough for me to drive it 500 miles. When I bought it, it would not move under its own power. There's an article about the 6.9 in the latest (Feb 2015) Mercedes Enthusiast magazine. I subscribe to that. If you're not familiar with it, it's worth looking into if you're a fan. Well, that and the MBCA. 

Sorry OP for hijacking this thread!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

At least you guys make an intereting read when you highjack!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

We try to please...:th_salute:


----------

